# Twiins Hydraulics (818)631-6263



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BEFORE








AFTER










WILL PUT PICS WHEN THE NEW STUFF IS INSTALLED NO CHROME YET WANT SOMETHING FOR THE SUMMER
2" EXTENSION
















WILL BE UPDATING ANYONE WHOS GOTTEN WORK POST UP PICS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

HERES A BEFORE ON THE BATTERY RACK




GETTING THERE SHITTY CELL PHONE PIC


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Lots of poke there :wow:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


nice..... real nice


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> nice..... real nice


thanks went with the 2"


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> Lots of poke there :wow:


2 " ext yea all golds next almost done


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

i what hop twin let do this lmao


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

JOEMAN said:


> i what hop twin let do this lmao


:thumbsup:hno:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT TWIN VIEJA


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice lac


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Nice lac


thanks


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

HAPPY 4TH VIEJA


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cruzing thru.........


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


LOOKS BAD ASS SEE U SATERDAY


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

WAS SUP TWIN ... TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*I though it was Twins from Puerto Rico *:cheesy:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>



LOOKIN GOOD SPANKS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> LOOKIN GOOD SPANKS


GRACIAS QUE ROLLO HOW U BEEN HOMIE?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

[h=2]







HOP & CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN PALMDALE 11/19[/h]_







FUNDRAISER BY HOW HIGH & ALL STARS, GOOD TIMES & DENA 4 LIFE_
How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861​


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:....


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MORE OF TWIINS JALE ON FREAKY TALES


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> MORE OF TWIINS JALE ON FREAKY TALES


THANKS FOR THE BUMP GOT TO KEEP THE HOMIE BUSY  TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

sup twiin hope you finish that tre soon,caught myself three wheeling again ,need you to get to my frame and axle soon homie!.... whats up big spanks


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

84Joe said:


> sup twiin hope you finish that tre soon,caught myself three wheeling again ,need you to get to my frame and axle soon homie!.... whats up big spanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> MORE OF TWIINS JALE ON FREAKY TALES


nice homie


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

MORNING BUMP HOMIES


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*818*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*818 TTT*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

It was firme talking to you Miguel... I will hit you up later Homie.

Thanks for all your advice Ese!

Twiins Hydraulics STTMFT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

TWIN LICK BALLS LMFAO:h5:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*818 TTT :werd:*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

JOEMAN said:


> TWIN LICK BALLS LMFAO:h5:


BWAHAHAHAHA!! Your a Foo Joey!


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

Chooooooooooooowwwwww.......


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> It was firme talking to you Miguel... I will hit you up later Homie.
> 
> Thanks for all your advice Ese!
> 
> Twiins Hydraulics STTMFT


TWIN KNOWS HIS SHIT HUH JUNIOR...TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!




Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

MIGHT GET A REGAL SO U CAN DO YOUR MAGIC TWINN TTT 818


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE TWIN...


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> MIGHT GET A REGAL SO U CAN DO YOUR MAGIC TWINN TTT 818


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*818 TTT *


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> MIGHT GET A REGAL SO U CAN DO YOUR MAGIC TWINN TTT 818


hit me up before i get to busy:run:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

JOEMAN said:


> TWIN LICK BALLS LMFAO:h5:


:twak: :finger:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

SUP TWIN FIBER GLASS IS ALMOST READY BEEN REAL BUSY ,ALMOST READY TO DROP IT OFF ,YOU READY


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Black 78 MC said:


> hit me up before i get to busy:run:


ITS LIL BOY'S OLD REGAL CAR HAS BEEN SITTING SINCE 97 IM TRYING TO GET A DEAL


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

84Joe said:


> SUP TWIN FIBER GLASS IS ALMOST READY BEEN REAL BUSY ,ALMOST READY TO DROP IT OFF ,YOU READY


gimme two weeks dont rush your glass jobhno:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

84Joe said:


> TWIN KNOWS HIS SHIT HUH JUNIOR...TTT


YESSIR!!


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> YESSIR!!


sup junior !!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> TTT


:roflmao:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> TTT


This shit funny I like Big Spanks.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

My cutty is ready vija I got the tags already and them d'zZ.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

caspers84 said:


> My cutty is ready vija I got the tags already and them d'zZ.


:thumbsup:TAKE PICS LETS SHOW THEM TWIN KNOWS WHAT HES DOING


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

nice whip homie uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*818 TTT *


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT 4 Twiins!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*818 TO THE TOP*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818.:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<img class="inlineimg" title="Cool" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/cool.gif" smilieid="6">


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

HERE IS SOME PICS OF TWINS WORK !!!


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

THAT ANT SHIT WE GOT TO HOP NOW JOE LMFAO:roflmao:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

Lol see Joey that's what I didn't want to hear , now I got to spend more money lol lol


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

84Joe said:


> Lol see Joey that's what I didn't want to hear , now I got to spend more money lol lol


lets do this im geting a caddy with a v6 no frame work we got to hop lol whats up joe how you doing big dog


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

Was sup big homie , doing good got my pops visiting with me for a week so I'm chillin at home !!! How u doing ? By the way I need some 18 or 16 cylinders soon let me know was sup


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

84Joe said:


> Was sup big homie , doing good got my pops visiting with me for a week so I'm chillin at home !!! How u doing ? By the way I need some 18 or 16 cylinders soon let me know was sup


GIVE ME A CALL LATER 818 913 2575


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:.....


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

JOEMAN said:


> GIVE ME A CALL LATER 818 913 2575


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

well, i went to twiins house and this is what i found


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: THE BEST WELDS OUT THERE !!!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> well, i went to twiins house and this is what i found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Black 78 MC said:


> hit me up before i get to busy:run:


Gonna be needing some upgrades too.....13 years later........TURURUS!!!!!








1999 TURURUS HYDRAULICS BUILT!!!!!


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

187LUXURY said:


> Gonna be needing some upgrades too.....13 years later........TURURUS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gimme a call


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

got some old school pics with the stickers and all cesar dino and all the crew is there:thumbsup:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> got some old school pics with the stickers and all cesar dino and all the crew is there:thumbsup:


I never got a sticker but my Frame reads "Tururus" Behind the tire


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

What's up Miguel? I know there's more rides out there, post them up guys!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Oh snap Hopper Grass making a come back, sweet!!


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

King Of Rimz said:


> Oh snap Hopper Grass making a come back, sweet!!


That's the plan. My two boys are ready to show and cruise now.They've grown up seeing "the lowrider" as they call it chilling in the garage. Now they say let's take the brown car to grandma's. That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Se vale, that's awesome Carlos.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE TWINN, IM BACK ILL BE HITTING YOU UP SOON


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

King Of Rimz said:


> What's up Miguel? I know there's more rides out there, post them up guys!










Twiins Hydraulics


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

Twiins work...


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT... WHATS UP TWIN?


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

bump 4 the homie.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT.......................................................................................


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

BUMP FOR MY BROTHER.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT 4 THE HOMIE TWIN...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

BUMP 4 HOMIE WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT................:biggrin:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

my new toy this one is nexed vieja.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

heres some pic of twins shit.......


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

pic of my old elco when he did it good work:thumbsup:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

heres a pic of elco


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

he lifted this to.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

heres a nother one he lifted..............


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT 4 TWIIN...........


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

COOL PICS CASPER WHATS UP?


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

just chiling out here with dino in landcaster i live out here now. how u been i hope good doggy.:420::h5:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

caspers84 said:


> just chiling out here with dino in landcaster i live out here now. how u been i hope good doggy.:420::h5:


COOL TELL HIM I SAID WHATS UP AS FOR ME DOING GOOD


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTMFT 4 TWIIN.................:finger:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:h5:TTT.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

BUMP 4 TWIIN:420::h5:.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT 4 TWIINS HYDRAULICS..............


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:420:all ready stond lov it.


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ORGULLO62 (Sep 19, 2008)

post pic of ur work on rides


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

caspers84 said:


> View attachment 543942
> View attachment 543944
> View attachment 543945
> View attachment 543949
> heres some pic of twins shit.......


heres one:worship:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

caspers84 said:


> View attachment 543952
> View attachment 543954
> View attachment 543953
> pic oheres one moref my old elco when he did it good work:thumbsup:



View attachment 543951
here more work and it one of my old cars.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> HERES A BEFORE ON THE BATTERY RACK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres some more


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> MORE OF TWIINS JALE ON FREAKY TALES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

187LUXURY said:


> I never got a sticker but my Frame reads "Tururus" Behind the tire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:420:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

818 TWIINS TTMFT.............


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

caspers84 said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:420:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin::420:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

818 TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIES!!! Have a good one guys. :wave: :h5:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

King Of Rimz said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIES!!! Have a good one guys. :wave: :h5:


:yes:X2


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

BIG CASPER PASSING THRU SAYING Q/VO TWIINS HYDSSSSSSS


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

NEXTED WEEK MY CAR GOING TO TWIINS CANT WAIT:run::naughty:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

eight1eightstyle said:


> T
> T
> T


:h5:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:420:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T
My Car Just Came Back From Twins... Came Out Nice.. Will Post Up Pics Later...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

eight1eightstyle said:


> T
> T
> T
> My Car Just Came Back From Twins... Came Out Nice.. Will Post Up Pics Later...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:run:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818
BUMP
:fool2:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

I LOVE HER I WIFE FOR HER


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> 818
> BUMP
> :fool2:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

caspers84 said:


> I LOVE HER I WIFE FOR HER


HOT DOG


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

some body tell bullet i am comming for his sunday;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> some body tell bullet i am comming for his sunday;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


:uh:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Twiins


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

KILLING IT HOMIE SPEEDY SHOWED ME A PICTURE BAD ASS GETTING A NEW NUMBER STILL HAVE YOURS BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A REGAL FOR ME


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> KILLING IT HOMIE SPEEDY SHOWED ME A PICTURE BAD ASS GETTING A NEW NUMBER STILL HAVE YOURS BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A REGAL FOR ME


Looks real good...


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks homies


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Looking badass Dino.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

TTT :werd:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MAJESTIC85 said:


> Twiins
> View attachment 756914


:fool2:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

GRAPEVINE said:


> TTT


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

clean work Homie


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

bump


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MAJESTIC85 said:


> Twiins
> View attachment 756914


I know it's a lil old but you got any pictures of the top?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*BACK IN 1999 OLD SCHOOL 
*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

Damn those pics are old... Sup fellas..


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Black 78 MC said:


> Damn those pics are old... Sup fellas..


+
:h5:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

DAMN TWIIN REMEMBER THIS FUCKEN MONEY PIT


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

TTT for the homie.,.


----------

